# ΡΙΚΣΣΥ και άλλα αντακρωνυμικά



## nickel (Dec 3, 2012)

Μα πώς να υπογράψω την ιδρυτική διακήρυξη της Ριζοσπαστικής Κίνησης Σοσιαλδημοκρατικής Συμμαχίας όταν δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τη ρήξη και να βάλουν ένα -ο- στη _σοσιαλδημοκρατία_, να έχουμε και κάτι καινούργιο να συζητάμε; 

http://rikssy.gr/


Γκρίνια επιπέδου «πρώτη μπουκιά και κόκαλο»: Δεν μπορεί να έχεις αρχικά ΡΙ.Κ.Σ.ΣΥ. να φιλοξενείσαι στο rikssy.gr, αλλά η ιστοσελίδα σου πάνω πάνω να γράφει Rikksy.gr. Σαν εισοδισμός από *κ*ομουνιστικό *κ*όμμα είναι.


----------



## Themis (Dec 3, 2012)

Νίκελ, χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάποιες θυσίες _υπέρ του δέοντος_, όπως κι εκείνοι άλλωστε:
Το κόστος εργασίας μειώθηκε, και μάλιστα *υπέρ του δέοντος*, δεν αποτελεί πια εμπόδιο στις επενδύσεις.


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2012)

Το όνομά μου θα έπρεπε να είναι Δέων. Θα είχαν γίνει τόσα και τόσα υπέρ εμού!


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μα πώς να υπογράψω την ιδρυτική διακήρυξη της Ριζοσπαστικής Κίνησης Σοσιαλδημοκρατικής Συμμαχίας όταν δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τη ρήξη και να βάλουν ένα -ο- στη _σοσιαλδημοκρατία_, να έχουμε και κάτι καινούργιο να συζητάμε;
> 
> http://rikssy.gr/
> 
> ...


Πάντως φαίνεται ήθελαν να βγαίνει αντακρωνυμικά ο ήχος "ρήξη", όχι;


----------



## nickel (Dec 3, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως φαίνεται ήθελαν να βγαίνει αντακρωνυμικά ο ήχος "ρήξη", όχι;


Αυτό είναι σίγουρο. Αλλά θα πρέπει πάντα να θυμόμαστε, είτε στα ελληνικά είτε στα αγγλικά, ιδίως αν πρέπει να τους βρούμε στο διαδίκτυο, ότι είναι με δύο Σ (ΡΙΚΣΣΥ, RIKSSY) και όχι με δύο Κ (*ΡΙΚΚΣΥ, *RIKKSY). [Ναι, είμαι ικανός να σας πρήξω και με την ορθογραφία των (αντ)ακρωνυμίων.]


----------



## Themis (Dec 3, 2012)

ρικσσυκέλευθο...


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2012)

Αφού έκανε την αρχή με ανορθογραφία ο ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ ... (σχόλιο αυστηρά γλωσσικό, έτσι;)


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2012)

Μα, είχε προηγηθεί ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με το ένα ρο.


----------



## Earion (Dec 3, 2012)

Σωστά, Ζάζουλα. Όλο από κείνη τη μεριά γέρνει το καράβι, φαίνεται


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2012)

*Νιψονανομηματαμημονανόψιν*
Της Ρούλας Γεωργακοπούλου
Τα Νέα, Τρίτη 04 Δεκεμβρίου 2012

Πάει, το κατοχύρωσα, έκλεισε, είναι πλέον δικό μου. Ετσι προτίθεμαι να ονομάσω την πολιτική κίνηση που θα ιδρύσω αν δω και παραγίνεται το κακό με τα κρυπτόλεξα, τα τριολέτα, τις τερτσίνες και τα χαϊκού. Ακροστιχίδες αυτοί; Καρκινική γραφή εγώ, που όσο να πεις είναι και πιο πιασάρικη.

Δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι νονός που βάφτισε την κίνηση Λοβέρδου ΡΙ.Κ.Κ.ΣΥ σπληνός. Οποιος και να 'ναι, πες του ότι θα τον ξανάβρω στους μπαξέδες, τρεις του Σεπτέμβρη να περνά. Τότε ήταν που ξεκίνησε το trend με τις ανορθόγραφες ακροστιχίδες στα ονόματα των κομμάτων. Το νεοπαγές ΠΑΣΟΚ, με τα τρία forte στη λήγουσα, άνοιξε την όρεξη και σε άλλους σχηματισμούς να επενδύσουν στη δύναμη των ακουστικών εφέ και τελικά να μη βγουν χαμένοι.

Θυμάστε πώς καιγόταν για τον σωστό τονισμό του κόμματός του ο Γιώργος Καρατζαφέρης; Θυμάστε και τις προσπάθειες των αντιπάλων του, με μια ελαφρά μετάθεση του τόνου στην παραλήγουσα να στείλουν το ΛΑΟΣ στην Ινδοκίνα κι ακόμη μακρύτερα;

Την καταλυτική δύναμη που έχει η ακροστιχίδα στο πολιτικό μάρκετινγκ την εκτίμησαν πολλοί. Από το λανσάρισμα της ανορθόγραφης κίνησης ΑΝΤΑΡΣΥΑ μέχρι την ολοκληρωτική αποψίλωσή μας από τη φρέζα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, η απόσταση είναι μικρή και ανάγεται απολύτως στις μεθόδους απομνημόνευσης που είχαμε όταν πηγαίναμε μαζί σχολείο. «Κακό τρία» ήταν το ανθρακικό ασβέστιο για μας, CaCO3 για όλους τους άλλους. Ακούγεται το ίδιο, αλλά δεν είναι...

Αυτό το «κακό τρία» είναι απίστευτο πόσα χρόνια πίσω με πήγε!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2012)

Κακ*ό* 3; Ποτέ μου δεν το είπα οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από «Κ*ά*κο 3» Μετά φταίει η χημεία, ε;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2012)

Κι εγώ, πάντα Κάκο-τρία. Ποτέ "Κακό". Εγώ αγαπούσα τη Χημεία, εσείς είστε κακοί.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 5, 2012)

Τρίτωσαν μ' εμένα κι οι παροξυτονιστές του Κάκο-3. :)


----------



## Elsa (Dec 5, 2012)

+1! Και το περίεργο είναι ότι δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ως _κακό_ και το απέρριψα, αυθόρμητα το έλεγα _κάκο_... εντύπωση μου κάνει! :huh:


----------



## Palavra (Dec 5, 2012)

Πέμπτωσαν, Ζαζ, πέμπτωσαν :) Σας διαβεβαιώ ότι όλο το σχολείο _*κάκο*_ τρία έλεγε


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Εγώ είπα ότι με ταξίδεψε, δεν είπα πώς το έλεγα. (Νομίζω ότι κι εμείς «κάκο» λέγαμε, αλλά το κακό βάζαμε στο νου μας.)


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2012)

Να προσθέσω ότι διορθώθηκε και ο τίτλος της ιστοσελίδας της ΡΙΚΣΣΥς. Το λέω γιατί ήξερα ότι το θέμα δεν σας άφηνε να κοιμηθείτε.


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Πέμπτωσαν, Ζαζ, πέμπτωσαν :) Σας διαβεβαιώ ότι όλο το σχολείο _*κάκο*_ τρία έλεγε


 Έξωσαν, έξωσαν! Με το κάκο μπήκαμε στη σχολή, ασχέτως αν όταν βγήκαμε δεν μπήκαμε όλοι με το καλό στην παραγωγή στην ειδικότητά μας.
Στην τάξη μας, οι χημειοβαρεμένοι είχαμε φτιάξει και ολόκληρο κατάλογο με τέτοια μνημονικά για τις ανθρακικές ρίζες, το ανθρακικό οξύ και τα ανθρακικά άλατα: Κοτρία, Οίκο τρία, Ή δύο κοτρία, Λιδύο κοτρία, Να δύο κοτρία, Ρουβί δύο κοτρία, 
Και συ δύο κοτρία, Μπε κοτρία, και πάει λέγοντας, αλλά το αγαπημένο μας ήταν του κοβαλτίου που ξέφευγε προς τα εκεί που πήγαινε μόνιμα ο νους μας στην εφηβεία: Κοκό τρία.  Αν και οι περισσότεροι κατέληγαν στου χαλκού: Κούκο τρία.  
Εγώ στου νικελίου: Νίκο τρία. Η ζωή μας κύκλους κάνει.


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 5, 2012)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι όλοι σας το τονίζατε και στις δύο συλλαβές: κά-κό τρία, και κάκως διαφωνείτε τώρα 

Μια που το ρίξαμε στη χημεία όμως...


----------



## Marinos (Dec 5, 2012)

Μετρήστε και μένα στους κάκο-τρίτες.


----------



## Earion (Dec 5, 2012)

Αν μετράω σωστά, είμαι ο όγδοος με κάκο. Του κάκου πας να μας πείσεις για το αντίθετο, Dharvatis.


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2012)

Earion said:


> Αν μετράω σωστά, είμαι ο όγδοος με κάκο. Του κάκου πας να μας πείσεις για το αντίθετο, Dharvatis.


Κάλου κάκου, κρατά μια *πατινή. Έγω *παντώς *ειμαί *σιγούρος. Αργεία μήτηρ πάσης *Κάκιας.


----------



## Zbeebz (Dec 6, 2012)

Κι εγώ κάκο 3.
Επίσης: ναοή, η2 σο4, χνο3 και άλλα που δεν θέλουν να τα ανασύρω τώρα.

Όσο για το θέμα του νήματος, ω Λωβαιρδωσ ινε ω μαιγασ διδασκαλλωσ τον τρωλ


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2012)

Το βιβλίο του Βασ. Μ. Αργυρόπουλου για τον _Πόλεμο των φθόγγων_ έχει σαν υπότιτλο το ερώτημα «Καταργήθηκαν τα γράμματα "η", "ω", "ξ" και "ψ" στη νέα γραμματική του δημοτικού;». Αναρωτιόμουν γιατί δεν υπήρχε το «υ» στον υπότιτλο, αφού, σύμφωνα με τους κινδυνολόγους, ήταν και το «υ» στα υπό κατάργηση φωνήεντα. Τώρα που αντιλαμβάνομαι πώς έχει γραφτεί η ΡΗΞΗ, κατάλαβα ταυτόχρονα ότι το «υ» διατηρείται.

:)


----------

